# Naknek River Camps



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I am trying to talk a buddy into taking a trip to this Katmai area lodge through a trip offered by the PM Lodge. I was easily sold on the trip by Frank at the PM Lodge and the price is very reasonable.

Have any of you gone on a trip to Naknek River Camps? What were your thoughts? 

Do you have any photos?

Also, the trip is the last week of July - the heart of the sockeye run and very start of the silver run.

Have any of you fished the Katmai/Bristol Bay area that time of year? Were the rainbows hungry then?

Appreciate any insight that can be offered and Happy Independence Day.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I know several people who have gone to Naknek and they have all been quite p.leased. It is a great value. I will be going some day


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks, Chromedoggy. 

Happy Independence Day


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

If your talking about Jim Johnson's outfit, I'd do it in a heartbeat. They take care of you and take you to destinations like Margot Creek, Idavane Creek, Brooks, The American, etc. A good buddy of mine guides for Jim up there and has been trying to get me to go for years. Hope you like bears.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Bulletproof said:


> If your talking about Jim Johnson's outfit, I'd do it in a heartbeat. They take care of you and take you to destinations like Margot Creek, Idavane Creek, Brooks, The American, etc. A good buddy of mine guides for Jim up there and has been trying to get me to go for years. Hope you like bears.


Bulletproof,

It is Frank Johnson's outfit and that's how I felt when he showed me his pictures. I am signed up to go alone in 2011 if I can't get a buddy to go.

The trip is half of what other Bristol Bay trips cost and I've always wanted to see Brooks Falls. I am excited about the bears as I've only heard them running away in the brush the other times I've done road accessible Alaska trips and it will be nice to see one...or dozens. :bloos:

Here's the website http://www.naknekrivercamp.com/ He is running two trips July 16-23 and July 23-30th. I am going at the end of July just because I've always gone to Alaska in August for silvers. 

Thanks and tight lines.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Sounds good. That is Jim Johnson's camp. Frank is the owner of the PM lodge, but he is no relation to Jim. I'll send you a PM after the 4th with some more info you might find useful.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I will be going the following week with a group organized by Steve Fraley @ BB&T. My wife is *taking* me, as a 50th birthday present. We are both looking forward to it, although I am more excited about the fishing than she is. Looks like it would be pretty tough to not catch fish and have a great time.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

We had an amazing time and I highly recommend Naknek River Camp.

Frank Willetts of teh PM Lodge is hosting groups next year during the last week of August 2012 and teh first week of September 2012.

Here's my report about the trip with pictures:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=387424


----------

